# /    18

## _

,

    /    18

       (           )  .-.        "-".
         "  "  "+"   "-",         .

,  ..         .

----------


## .

,       ???    ,       :Embarrassment:    -? 
     - ?

----------


## Clarita

> ,       ???    ,         -? 
>      - ?


 ,
  .     .     .

----------


## .

,  ,  -  ,   ,      -    ? 
   -? ,       ?

----------


## _

> ,       ???    ,         -? 
>      - ?


      ()
   ,      , ..     ,          100 .

----------


## _

,          (      ) +        150 .  

PS.

----------


## _

> ,  ,  -  ,   ,      -    ? 
>    -? ,       ?


  /  ( ,   )   ,          +  .        "" -     .

----------


## .

> 


        -?   -?   .   -       ,      ,    .
 ,       -   ?



> ,


     ?  ,      .    . 
        ,     .          .    -,    .       .

----------


## .

*_*,  ,      ?

----------


## _

.,      ,   /    -

 ..          ()

----------


## _

*.,*      ,   /    -

 ..          ()

----------


## .

> /    -


  :Frown:

----------


## _

> -?   -?   .   -       ,      ,    .
>  ,       -   ?


      /         ,        (- )       (   + )

----------


## .

-   . -       (    ) 
      ,

----------


## _

/ .       -        .         ?

----------


## .

, ?  -  .     .   ,   ,    ?  :Frown:  -    ,       - .

----------


## _

*.,* 

    ,   /    .
_"...1.1.     ,               ,    ,   ,   : 

            , ..."_

       . 3 ,      /    :
_"...        ()    ...."_

 :Frown:

----------


## _

> , ?  -  .     .   ,   ,    ?  -    ,       - .


    ?   .
      -   /,   ,

----------


## .

> ?   .


 .  ,    



> 


  ?      ?  :Smilie:  
,       ,     .       .
 ,   ?        ,    .    ,    ..

----------


## _

> .  ,    
>   ?      ?  
> ,       ,     .       .
>  ,   ?        ,    .    ,    ..


  ,   .         (   )      ()        () . 
       -?

----------


## _

*.*  .        :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   .


  :Smilie:             ,       .   - , , .



> 


    , ? 
 ,   .        ?      ?   ,               .       .  ,         ?

----------


## _

> ,       .   - , , .
>     , ? 
>  ,   .        ?      ?   ,               .       .  ,         ?


 _( -    , ,  ,  ,     -    ,     _  
 ,     . ,   ()  ... 1         ,      .       ,      .

    (   )    .          .

----------


## .

> .


   .    **  :Smilie:     ,   . 
       -    .   (, )     .

----------


## Baunty

,  :
50.03-60.01 -- 
19.03-60.01 -

  ?     .
    ,   .(     )

----------


## Andyko

50 19
60 50

----------


## Baunty

> 50 19


 60 19?

  ,    "   "  ,    19 60( )  ""  ?

----------

1 8,         ,     (   ).

----------


## Andyko

*Baunty*,      ,      50, ,

----------


## Baunty

*Andyko*,
 50.03 -.

  () 19 60 -

----------


## Andyko

> ()


    ,

----------


## Baunty

> ,


      ?  

 :
:
*1.*10     +      , :
53.03-60.01
19.03-60.01
*2.*12  
60.01-51
*3.*14   (  ..    )
,  .1,   ?

----------

*Baunty*,     .
    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,    -

----------


## Andyko

,   ,   ,

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

:Big Grin:

----------


## Baunty

*Andyko*,  ,  .    ,   2-3 .       ,   ,    (  )   +    . 
"  ,     ,   ,       .           -,       19    .       50-3      (   )."
    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 



> (  )


       -     



> 50-3      ."


    -

----------


## Dashka1240

18.2:
         50.3 - 60 (76)
    20(25,26,44) -60( 76)
      71 - 50.3
    20(25,26,44) -71,  19.04 -71

60 (76) - 50.3
       91 - 60(76),  19,04-60(76)
   18.2                       ..  ,     .       .       60 (76)

----------

